

How to make a game in Js and Phaser, quickly - mirkokk
http://www.amazon.it/Phaser-Iniziare-programmare-giochi-HTML5-ebook/dp/B00O4Z9GPC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412665909&sr=8-3&keywords=phaser+game

======
mirkokk
It's very simple :)

